# Aion Free to Play Downloader überlastet ?



## Kehrin (25. Januar 2012)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ahoy [/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]ein Freund und ich wollten uns mal Aion anschauen da es ja jetzt F2P wird. Wir haben aber ein Problem mit dem Downloader. Der springt nämlich hoch und runter, alle 4 Sekunden kriegen wir eine Download rate von 400kb, danach ist wieder 4 Sekunden Stille. [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Meine Download rate ist normalerweises 100kb, seine[/font] 1,2mb. Das geht bei ihm schon mehrere Tage so, ich hab heute auch mal angefangen es zu saugen und habe das gleiche Problem. Habt ihr das auch ? Der Downloader ist bei uns beiden als Ausnahme bei der Firewall und bei AntiVir geschaltet ![/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Sorry falls es schon so ein Thread gibt, ich habe leider keinen gefunden der sich auf die jetzige Beta bezieht [/font]

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]MfG Marlon[/font]


----------



## Manat (25. Januar 2012)

Klingt ganz danach, als wenn gerade zu viele Leute versuchen, den Client zu downloaden. Einfach weiter versuchen  Vielleicht später in der Nacht. *g* Wenns nicht besser wird, vielleicht mal den Support von Gameforge anschreiben.


----------



## Kehrin (25. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann versuche ich einfach es positiv zu sehen das so viele Leute auf einmal Interesse an Aion haben und lass das die Nacht durch laden


----------



## Manat (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den Client grad gedownloadet. Dauerte keine Minute, hat auch nur 99 MB? 

Du meinst doch den Client, der bei aionfreetoplay.com zur Verfügung gestellt wird, oder?

Edith wüßte gern noch, ob du schon eine Aion-Version installiert hattest oder ob du alles downloaden mußt.


----------



## mert90 (26. Januar 2012)

Gameforge hat das Spiel in der Hand? Verstehe ich es richtig ? Die Gamefoge, die Metin 2 in der Hand hat ??? Dann viel spass mit Aion ... ...


----------



## Manat (26. Januar 2012)

Metin2 hat 26 deutschsprachige Server.

Und danke, werden wir haben: Spaß mit Aion.


----------



## Kehrin (26. Januar 2012)

Manat schrieb:


> Ich hab den Client grad gedownloadet. Dauerte keine Minute, hat auch nur 99 MB?
> 
> Du meinst doch den Client, der bei aionfreetoplay.com zur Verfügung gestellt wird, oder?
> 
> Edith wüßte gern noch, ob du schon eine Aion-Version installiert hattest oder ob du alles downloaden mußt.



 Ich hab genau den Client von der Aionfreetoplay Seite . Ich hatte auf ner alten Formatierung Aion drauf


----------



## Bandaro (27. Januar 2012)

ich hätte eine frage zu der Aussage Hast du Aion schon drafu also ich habe es mal gespielt aber nur bis 2.5 
meine fragen:
1. kann ich mir so downloadzeitsparen und 2.
wie erkennt er das ich aion schon drauf habe 

danke schonmal vorab


----------



## Kirath (27. Januar 2012)

Bandaro schrieb:


> ich hätte eine frage zu der Aussage Hast du Aion schon drafu also ich habe es mal gespielt aber nur bis 2.5
> meine fragen:
> 1. kann ich mir so downloadzeitsparen und 2.
> wie erkennt er das ich aion schon drauf habe
> ...



Du lädst den Launcher von der webseite. (99M. Sobald du den Launcher startest, sucht er auf deinem Rechner eine vorhandene Aion Installation und wenn du magst, kopiert er die einfach. Die restlichen Daten musst du dann herunterladen (Patch auf 2.7)


----------



## Bandaro (27. Januar 2012)

Du bist mein Retter des Abends Danke :-)

Edit:aber wie kopiere ich die Dateien weil er fängt ncohmal von vorne zum laden an


----------



## Kirath (27. Januar 2012)

Bandaro schrieb:


> Du bist mein Retter des Abends Danke :-)
> 
> Edit:aber wie kopiere ich die Dateien weil er fängt ncohmal von vorne zum laden an




Also bei mir hat er die Installation automatisch gefunden. Afaik kannst du aber auch den Downloader einfach ausmachen, die alten AION dateinen in den neuen Free to Play Ordner verschieben und dann den Launchern neu starten. Dann sollte er es erkennen und nur ein Update saugen.


----------



## Bandaro (27. Januar 2012)

Hab den Aion Ordner in den
C:\Program Files (x86)\GameForge\NCLauncher
verschoben aber das scheint auch nciht zu funken


----------



## Kirath (27. Januar 2012)

Bandaro schrieb:


> Hab den Aion Ordner in den
> C:\Program Files (x86)\GameForge\NCLauncher
> verschoben aber das scheint auch nciht zu funken



das ist auch der falsche ordner. hier wird nur die temp datei abgespeichert. führe mal bitte den launcher komplett aus. bei mir ist der spielfolder:

C:\Program Files\Gameforge4D\AION Free-To-Play


----------



## Kehrin (27. Januar 2012)

Ich schätze es kommt drauf an ob du ein 64 oder 32 Bit System hast. Hab es auch im x86 Ordner (mit Windows 7 64 Bit )  
Ich denke du musst den Aion Ordner in den Download Ordner schieben (also "C:\Program Files (x86)\GameForge\NCLauncher\Download" ).

Was mich noch interessiert würde wäre ob ich den Rechner auch aus machen kann (also das es auch wirklich das gedownloadete speichert). Ich hatte gestern 1GB runtergeladen (waren um die 15%), hab danach den PC ausgeschalten und als ich ihn wieder eingeschaltet hab hieß es das ich 10% runtergeladen habe. Außerdem würde ich gern wissen wie viel ich runterladen muss


----------



## Kirath (27. Januar 2012)

Kehrin schrieb:


> Ich schätze es kommt drauf an ob du ein 64 oder 32 Bit System hast. Hab es auch im x86 Ordner (mit Windows 7 64 Bit )
> Ich denke du musst den Aion Ordner in den Download Ordner schieben (also "C:\Program Files (x86)\GameForge\NCLauncher\Download" ).
> 
> Was mich noch interessiert würde wäre ob ich den Rechner auch aus machen kann (also das es auch wirklich das gedownloadete speichert). Ich hatte gestern 1GB runtergeladen (waren um die 15%), hab danach den PC ausgeschalten und als ich ihn wieder eingeschaltet hab hieß es das ich 10% runtergeladen habe. Außerdem würde ich gern wissen wie viel ich runterladen muss



Mein AION Freetoplay Ordner ist 17gig groß. Mehr sollte es also nicht sein. Und ja, der Launcher sollte "wiedereinsteigen".


----------



## Kehrin (27. Januar 2012)

Kirath schrieb:


> Mein AION Freetoplay Ordner ist 17gig groß. Mehr sollte es also nicht sein. Und ja, der Launcher sollte "wiedereinsteigen".



ok..... naja ich brauch vier Stunden für ein GB .... Kann dann wohl erst am Dienstag spielen 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Kirath (27. Januar 2012)

Kehrin schrieb:


> ok..... naja ich brauch vier Stunden für ein GB .... Kann dann wohl erst am Dienstag spielen
> 
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort



im prinzip kann man aion auch versuchen irgendwo direkt zu saugen, wenn es das gibt. den client kannst du ja auch für die freetoplay version nehmen.


----------



## Bandaro (27. Januar 2012)

Also hab mal meinen aion ordner in den download ordner gesteckt ncihts passiert
liegt das vl daran, dass ich einen schon einen ordner mit Gameforge4D habe?


----------



## Lord Aresius (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

möchte nicht extra einen neuen thread öffnen. 

Mein Aion ordner ist 40 GB groß, hab erst von CD installiert, dann updates auf aktuellen stand durch NCSoft launcher und nun packt GF mir mit dem f2p loader weitere GBs da rein.

Kann man irgendwas aus dem Ordner löschen ? der war noch nie so groß und sollte es doch auch nicht sein


----------



## Kehrin (28. Januar 2012)

Lord schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte nicht extra einen neuen thread öffnen.
> 
> ...



Ich schätze nicht das du was löschen kannst. Wie viel hast du den so schätzungsweise von dem GF Launcher runtergeladen ?


----------



## Lord Aresius (28. Januar 2012)

ca. 5 GB ....

bevor ich den GF launcher gestartet habe, war der Ordner schon 35 GB groß. Ich denk, Aion sollte nur 17 GB haben. wurde mir in einem anderen thread jedenfalls gesagt

Aber kann doch nicht sein, das der Ordner jetzt so groß ist, das war er vorher nie.

Da ist doch was nicht richtig.


----------



## Lord Aresius (28. Januar 2012)

Ähm, mein Account von NCSoft wurde/sollte transferiert sein.

Ich kann mich mit alten Namen und passwort nicht einloggen, funzt nicht. auch keine Abfrage bzgl. des Beta Keys. Und natürlich lade ich das Spiel über den Beta Client.


----------



## Kirath (28. Januar 2012)

Lord schrieb:


> ca. 5 GB ....
> 
> bevor ich den GF launcher gestartet habe, war der Ordner schon 35 GB groß. Ich denk, Aion sollte nur 17 GB haben. wurde mir in einem anderen thread jedenfalls gesagt
> 
> ...



Aion hat auch nur 17 Gigabyte. Falls Du eine alte AION installation auf dem Rechner hast, kopiert (wenn du das willst) der Aion Free to Play Launcher diese Installation in den Aion Freetoplay Ordner. Damit werden zwei Sachen sichergestellt

1. Du musst den Client nicht nochmals herunterladen.
2. Du kannst auch, bis aion free to play live ist, das normale Aion weiterspielen.


Grüße


----------



## Lord Aresius (29. Januar 2012)

hm.... konnte mich nach registration auf der aion f2p seite einloggen mit beta key..... ist das jetzt neuer account ? mein alter doch nicht übernommen ?


der Aion Ordner ist jetzt 26,8 GB groß


----------



## Zunamia (29. Januar 2012)

Der alte Account von NCSoft wird mit der Zeit fertig übertragen sein. Jetzt zur Closed-Beta ist es somit ein neuer Account.

Für mich ist es die 2.te Aion-Beta, wo ich dabei sein darf.


----------



## Cerom (29. Januar 2012)

Was für eine zweite Beta ?

Du spielst genau die Aion Version die auch auf den richtigen Servern vorhanden ist. Das einzige was es zu testen gibt ist, ob der Gamforce Server, den es neu ab Februar gibt auch läuft. Im Februar wird dann dein Char gelöscht und du kannst neu anfangen ? Ich frage mich welchen Sinn das hat ? Ich meine was testet ihr da, ich kapier das nicht ?


----------



## Zunamia (30. Januar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Was für eine zweite Beta ?



Bevor Aion Release wurde, war auch eine Closed-Beta. An dieser durfte ich teilnehmen. Das war damals ein Angebot von NCSoft, wo Tabula Rasa eingestellt wurde, das jeder aktive Account, welcher bis zu einem bestimmten Datum bezahlt war, in die ClosedBeta dabei sein durfte. Die Beta wurde am 07. Juni 2009 gestartet.

Somit ist es fuer mich die 2.te Beta bei Aion ^^


----------



## SireS (30. Januar 2012)

Die Downloadrate des Launchers ist ein Witz ich habe hier teilweise nicht mal 20kb/s die ankommen, ne Frechheit sowas!


----------



## skyline930 (30. Januar 2012)

a) Gameforge Launcher über Nacht anlassen.
b) NCsoft Launcher verwenden, dann über den Gameforge Launcher die fehlenden/veränderten Dateien runterladen.


----------



## paschala (1. Februar 2012)

bei mir hat das downloaden usw alles gut funktioniert. ab wann kann man sich nun in das f2p spiel einloggen. mir zeigts immer das es das falsche pw zu dieser adresse ist. ist aber zu 100 % richtig. war ja vorher auch mit den gleichen daten auf der ncsoft seite und hab da alles fertig gemacht.


----------



## Rahna (1. Februar 2012)

paschala schrieb:


> bei mir hat das downloaden usw alles gut funktioniert. ab wann kann man sich nun in das f2p spiel einloggen. mir zeigts immer das es das falsche pw zu dieser adresse ist. ist aber zu 100 % richtig. war ja vorher auch mit den gleichen daten auf der ncsoft seite und hab da alles fertig gemacht.



Momentan benötigt man einen Beta Key um an der Beta teilnehmen zu können.
Das eigentliche Spiel startet wohl erst nach dem 16.02 (so lange soll zumindest die Beta gehen). Ab da kannst du dich erst mit deinem bisherigen Spieldaten dort einloggen.


----------



## paschala (1. Februar 2012)

dann muss ich wohl noch warten danke dir


----------



## Cerom (1. Februar 2012)

_Zitat: Gameforce GM Zoe im offiziellen Forum:_

Alle Spieler erhalten am Anfang der Beta den Starter-Account, um die Funktionen zu testen. Im weiteren Verlauf der Beta werden zusätzlich der Veteranen- und der Goldstatus aktiviert.
Alle Beta-Accounts werden nach der Beta gelöscht!
Die Beta-Accounts sind völlig unabhängig von den Live-Accounts.


----------



## La Saint (7. Februar 2012)

Hi zusammen,

muß ich mir wirklich einen neuen Client herunterladen? Mein NCSoft-Client ist auf dem aktuellen Stand und angeblich soll sich bei dem Spiel doch nichts geändert haben.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Manat (13. Februar 2012)

Nein, du kannst dem Gameforge-Client sagen, daß er den vorhandenen Aion-Ordner kopieren soll. Dann mußt nur 99 MB Client laden und evtl. noch die Updates von Gameforge.


----------



## Yiraja (18. Februar 2012)

Manat schrieb:


> Nein, du kannst dem Gameforge-Client sagen, daß er den vorhandenen Aion-Ordner kopieren soll. Dann mußt nur 99 MB Client laden und evtl. noch die Updates von Gameforge.



danke , hat einige zeit und graue haare erspart


----------



## KillerBee666 (18. Februar 2012)

Kehrin schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ahoy [/font]
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]ein Freund und ich wollten uns mal Aion anschauen da es ja jetzt F2P wird. Wir haben aber ein Problem mit dem Downloader. Der springt nämlich hoch und runter, alle 4 Sekunden kriegen wir eine Download rate von 400kb, danach ist wieder 4 Sekunden Stille. [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Meine Download rate ist normalerweises 100kb, seine[/font] 1,2mb. Das geht bei ihm schon mehrere Tage so, ich hab heute auch mal angefangen es zu saugen und habe das gleiche Problem. Habt ihr das auch ? Der Downloader ist bei uns beiden als Ausnahme bei der Firewall und bei AntiVir geschaltet ![/font]
> 
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Sorry falls es schon so ein Thread gibt, ich habe leider keinen gefunden der sich auf die jetzige Beta bezieht [/font]
> ...



Das was mich am meisten irritiert ist das du mit deinen 100kb alle 4 sek 400 hast.. und den rest der zeit nix.. das bedeutet doch quasi^^ das du mit 100kb runterlädst es nur komisch dargestellt wird.. oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## Kehrin (21. Februar 2012)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Das was mich am meisten irritiert ist das du mit deinen 100kb alle 4 sek 400 hast.. und den rest der zeit nix.. das bedeutet doch quasi^^ das du mit 100kb runterlädst es nur komisch dargestellt wird.. oder irre ich mich da ?



Mir war das klar, aber das gleiche galt auch für meinen Kumpel


----------



## Rave5 (8. März 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> a) *Gameforge Launcher über Nacht anlassen.*
> b) NCsoft Launcher verwenden, dann über den Gameforge Launcher die fehlenden/veränderten Dateien runterladen.



Moin,
bin völlig neu zum Game dazu gekommen (also absolut nichts installiert - hab nun nen NC Client-Ordner  und nen Aion F2P-Ordner im normalen Gameforge (nicht Gameforge4D,was ich auch schon gelesen hab)), bzw hab es mir eig. vorgenommen  
Den schönen und wahrlich nicht schnellen Client hab ich mir gestern gezogen und um 17:44 dann angefangen zu patchen. Den Tip, mit "über Nacht laufen lassen"
hab ich mir von vornherein gedacht, allerdings hat sich nach 14 1/2 Std ein Fortschritt von 35% gezeigt, das waren 18,4GB.

Was ist bei diesem Game nun schief gelaufen? Und hat mittlerweile jmd ne Lösung gefunden? Der Support scheint hier ja auch nicht so kompetent laut anderen Foren.

Hab mich nun auf "Datei-überprüfen" gestützt,soll schneller sein. Dafür musste ich alles andere zuvor löschen,weil der Pfad fehlerhaft war,anscheinend kann man das Game nicht manuell installieren ohne Probleme   hat nun aber 85% seit beginn und knapp 1GB aktualisiert.



Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!!!
(kann ja wohl kaum 3-4 Tage DL benötigen,da bekommt man doch keine Neukunden auch wenns free2play wird)


----------

